# Gigabyte GA-880GM-UD2H vs msi 880gm e35



## Nipun (Jun 22, 2011)

I received my computer today after being assembled! But, I found that the motherboard I asked my assembler to install wasn't there. Instead of a Gigabyte GA-880GM-UD2H, there was msi 880gm e35. Now I want to ask can it give any problems or is it just like Gigabyte's?


----------



## desiibond (Jun 22, 2011)

I think Gigabyte's is better. 

1. 2 PCI slots
2. PATA IDE slot (in case you want to use older pata hdd or writer etc)
3. dual BIOS
4. dolby home theatre
5. eSATA
6. better power (4+1 phase power)
7. Ultra Durable 3 (extra copper for energy efficiency blah blah)


----------



## Death_Knight (Jun 22, 2011)

Probably the Gigabyte one was out of stock. Same here in Kolkata. I had to buy the MSI 880GM E35 since I could not get the GA-880GM-UD2H. The MSI one comes cheaper with 2 RAM slots. No problem so far. But considering brand value MSI is same as Gigabyte, if not better.


----------



## Nipun (Jun 22, 2011)

desiibond said:


> I think Gigabyte's is better.
> 
> 1. 2 PCI slots
> 2. PATA IDE slot (in case you want to use older pata hdd or writer etc)
> ...





Death_Knight said:


> Probably the Gigabyte one was out of stock. Same here in Kolkata. I had to buy the MSI 880GM E35 since I could not get the GA-880GM-UD2H. The MSI one comes cheaper with 2 RAM slots. No problem so far. But considering brand value MSI is same as Gigabyte, if not better.



Alright, thanks! 
I just wanted to know that this motherboard is not weak *performance wise, *which seems not to.


----------

